# Please post your Zenith(s) ...



## v76

As a fairly recent member to the Zenith "club" (I'll say that despite what my "idol" Groucho says about being a member of a club ... :-d), I'd like to see lots of pictures of the "beauties" you have in your possession. Please, don't be shy!

Shall start with mine - my Elite:


















My El Primero:


















I look forward to many superb photographs of your lovely watches :-!


----------



## Gombrich

Sure, how about an S.58?










Dave


----------



## v76

Lovely piece! :-!

I'd love to see Zenith come out with some bold new designs for sports watches, divers and racing inspired themes. That'll round out the collection pretty nicely.


----------



## Rickr23

Somehow I'm afraid that we won't see bold Zeniths anytime soon again.


----------



## LouS

That is a great little diver with a nice amount of patina.

I think Zenith has to make up considerable lost ground in brand recognition and sales before they start diversifying their model range again.


----------



## v76

LouS said:


> That is a great little diver with a nice amount of patina.
> 
> I think Zenith has to make up considerable lost ground in brand recognition and sales before they start diversifying their model range again.


True, might not happen for the next couple of years atleast. But I'm not too sure about aggressive marketing and product placement ... I like that Zenith watches generally fly under the radar (except for twitchy WIS noses), and that you can get great deals on them :-d

Selfish reasons really, a Zenith that is performing really well is in our best interests, methinks. That might only be achieved through much larger volumes of sales than at present ...


----------



## LouS

( trying to delete this post but not succeeding)


----------



## LouS

How about a something old and something new?









(Would somebody please clue me in to sizing images in posts? I'm not finding the FAQs all that revealing.)


----------



## v76

That's a really lovely pair, LouS!


----------



## Rickr23

Very nice watches.


----------



## Aquaracer1

What a great thread. Beautiful Zeniths! I hope to soon be posting in this thread, but it is taking forever, arrrgg


----------



## cxbxax

mine...was tough deciding between the chronomaster open and this. i know the chrono is ALOT more popular:










wrist shot:


----------



## v76

That's a real beauty cxbxax, congrats!


----------



## Veritas99

Here are the first of what I hope will be many more Zeniths in my collection










My Class 4 is now back on a brown band, but here is an early shot next the version in Zenith's museum.










Since my wrist is a little over 8" the 45mm size of the XXT isn't that overwhelming (IMHO).










Mike


----------



## v76

Lovely watches, thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## LouS

Sorry to clutter up the forum with a repeat image -- just learning how to post photos the way I like 'em. I think I've finally got it. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Gombrich

LouS said:


>


I thought that was my pic for a minute, then I realised the photography was too good to be mine.;-)









That A3818 of yours looks in fantastic condition. Nice to see the old and the new side by side.

Dave


----------



## LouS

Many thanks, Dave. The A 3818 is my current love. It was a dumb luck find, supposed to have belonged to a Zenith dealer and sat at the bottom of his drawer. It came with the little Primero hang tag you see in the pic still attached. Thing is, it probably hasn't been serviced in forever and I can't bring myself to turn it over to a watchmaker, especially since it runs beautifully!


----------



## damonbecker

Gombrich said:


> Sure, how about an S.58?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

I knew your looking for an S.58. Is that a recent addition to your collection?

It looks like brand new in the original box! :-!

Damon


----------



## Gombrich

Hi Damon

No, I've had that one for a while. I would really like to find one of the ones without the rotating bezel though, or a white dial one in good condition.

The box was just a prop for the photo. I comes from the 1969 Defy that I got a while back.

Dave


----------



## Rickr23

Here are mine:


----------



## v76

Rickr23 said:


> Here are mine:


Absolutely gorgeous watches, thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## Rickr23

Thanks V!


----------



## LouS

I like 'em all, but I love the open! Thanks Rickr23.


----------



## Tristan17

Rickr23 said:


> Here are mine:


This piece looks fantastic! black case, blue dial with gold hands. Wow. :-!


----------



## Rickr23

Thanks!
It's kinda hard to tell in the that pic, but it has a blue dial, blue strap, and a nice metallic blue case. Depending on the lights it can look blue or black.








!


----------



## sc16

Some nice looking watches...
Here's mine...




































regards,
sc16


----------



## Gombrich

Am I allowed a second go?

I'm getting impatient awaiting the imminent arrival of this one back from Zenith, where it has been getting a new dial. Let's hope it doesn't come back looking like a New Vintage, eh?;-):-d










On the subject of dials, this one looked as genuine as they come except it had some pretty shoddy printing on it, including a blob of gold paint at 7 o'clock that you can see in the picture. Surprised it got out of the factory that way. Let's see if the replacement is better.

Dave


----------



## LouS

Gombrich said:


> Let's hope it doesn't come back looking like a New Vintage, eh?;-):-d


:-d Exactly!

When was that model produced?


----------



## Gombrich

LouS said:


> When was that model produced?


89.0315.400 It's a De Luca from 1990.


----------



## edmd

*zenith defy classic hms*


----------



## Rickr23

*Re: zenith defy classic hms*

very nice. Do you keep the bezel with a star at 12 on purpose?


----------



## edmd

*Re: zenith defy classic hms*

good observation, but no. Must have been randomly fidgeting with it and that was the random stop point.


----------



## russap5

*Re: zenith defy classic hms*

Rick, what black strap do you have on your black bezeled chrono open?


----------



## Rickr23

*Re: zenith defy classic hms*

It's the original Zenith strap that came with the watch and it's actually blue in color to match the blue case and blue dial.


----------



## Mats

Not as beautiful as all those mechanical Zenith watches but I still like to wear it every now and then.


----------



## peepn

ok


----------



## 91bulldog

here is mine Defy 46mm


----------



## bga

I joined the Zenith family with a vintage piece...










B


----------



## D N Ravenna

bga said:


> I joined the Zenith family with a vintage piece...
> 
> B


Pretty nice! Any more information on it?

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## sammysy

Joined the club last year.. wearing it today:


----------



## D N Ravenna

sammysy said:


> Joined the club last year.. wearing it today:


Sweet!!!

:-!

Dan


----------



## worm1

*text deleted by moderator*


----------



## RockDoc

Rickr23 said:


> Here are mine:


This is beautiful piece. I think I'm in love.

Now slightly OT (sorry) -

Being a complete newcomer to WUS and watch collecting in general, can anyone tell me whether Zenith offer the ElPrimero Auto with a leather band or is it a "bracelet only" model for which you'd need to source an aftermarket strap? :-s

Rockdoc.


----------



## LouS

Rockdoc,

Welcome to WUS and the Zenith forum. Regarding watch collecting, turn back before it is too late!  The El Primero (which is an automatic movement unless otherwise stated -- there exists a handwound version as you can see in sammy's post, but most are autos) is one of Zenith's main movements, and is offered in lots of models across their entire product catalogue, with bracelet, leather and rubber. Hang out, see the sights and learn about a legendary movement and some great watches!

Here's a New Vintage 1969, a modern reprise of one of the classics, and one of my faves:


----------



## RockDoc

LouS said:


> Rockdoc,
> 
> Welcome to WUS and the Zenith forum. Regarding watch collecting, turn back before it is too late!


Thanks for the welcome LouS!

It's too late for me I'm afraid - already in the last two months I've picked up a Longines Grande Vitesse and a Debaufre Nav-B Uhr (the latter as my daily wearer at work out in the bush).

I must say though, it was love at first sight when I saw the El Primero, and from what I can understand it's movement is one of the few that are still 'in house' and not re-worked ETAs which make them that little bit more special for me. I particularly love the Tachy incorporated into the face on a downward curved edge - beautiful! (Oh and I hold nothing against ETA of course - both my watches hold their movements! ).

Once my wallet stops burning from the last two, I'm going on the hunt for my own ElPrimero. Until then I'll kick back and lurk around learning all I can!

Cheers!


----------



## MikeAB

My on and only. Sorry about picture quality.


----------



## hoipolloi

Here's my second 135, received it today.


----------



## LouS

hoipolloi said:


> Here's my second 135, received it today.


Oh, beautiful! I'm loving that.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Your _*second *_135?! Disgustingly extravagant!! And people like me have to go without.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## hoipolloi

Hartmut Richter said:


> Your _*second *_135?! Disgustingly extravagant!! And people like me have to go without.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Cannot help it, but don't you see my old, tattered coat !!!

Here is my first.


----------



## ElPrimero

Both beauties, especially your latest purchase!


----------



## Gombrich

Ok, now you're just showing off. :-! Great couple of 135s. 

Dave


----------



## hoipolloi

Hi Dave.

How about some Captains ?


----------



## Gombrich

Great Captains, and with the bracelets too. I have one similar but I am still trying to track down the correct end-pieces for the bracelet.

How about some pilots, or maybe "Pilot"s.










Dave

Edit: Before anyone points it out, I know the hands on the Special are wonky. I knocked them out of alignment and didn't notice until the photo was taken. Sorted now.


----------



## v76

Wow, some lovely Zeniths there, hoipolloi and Dave. It's probably time I started looking at some vintages ... saw a couple of Zenith 2000s with the cal. 135 recently.


----------



## MalcolmTent

View attachment 285493
This was my Grandfather's watch, now my Father's. I believe it's from 1965. It has an automatic 2542PC caliber movement, although no date function. The case and back are 9kt. I have searched the net to find something similar, but I haven't found one which is identical.

It needs some TLC, then it's going for auction. It runs and keeps good time. If anyone can shed any more light on this watch I would be interested to hear from them.


----------



## hoipolloi

Hmm.

2542PC with no date ?

As I know.
P = Automatic.
C= Calendar.
Maybe there is a date wheel under the dial ?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I would also suspect that it's just a Cal. 2542 C, not 2542 PC.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## v76

New strap for the El Primero -


----------



## v76

A couple of wrist shots -


----------



## MalcolmTent

I would have thought so too, but it definitely says 2452 PC on the movement.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That watch look _unbelievably _slim! I have a ChronoMaster EP Cal 410 and the full calender adds an extra 1mm to the height. As a result, I have always thought my watch a little bulbous. Still not as bad as a Valjoux 7750, though..... Your watch shows that it took quite some time - 17 years! - to beat the El Primero to a slimmer automatic chronograph movement.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## jwsoule

I dont usually post but since you are showing some 135s

i took pics of this the other day and its not mine but I thought it was cool to show.



















not the greatest pics since it was on my cell phone

and here is my collection of rainbows










once again sorry for the bad pics


----------



## Gombrich

Is that 135 mounted up for Observatory tests by any chance?


----------



## jwsoule

Gombrich said:


> Is that 135 mounted up for Observatory tests by any chance?


i believe so


----------



## LouS

Keepin' the thread alive....


----------



## v76

Lovely! The Panda dial looks really sharp.


----------



## roseskunk

Rickr23 said:


> Here are mine:


Okay, dammit, i want one... where?!? Don't find many used in the states do you? I mostly have black dial watches, but for some reason want a zenith with white. Really nice, what's the size?


----------



## Gombrich

Black & white, or white & black?









and this one will make a trio of de Lucas when it arrives back from a service.








Dave


----------



## GRUPO NPN

*MANY diferences!!!.......in my ZENITH DEFY CLASSIC TT*

hi,I´m new in this forum,I´m from MEXICO,CITY 

can you se the many diferences in my watch?

1- the stars in yellow gold

2-the serial number ends with ( -0- ) this ending is only for steel,steel limited edition,steel/gold limited edition..but mine isn´t any of those

Does anybody knows about these diferences?


----------



## RyanD

What model is this? I don't think I've seen it before.


----------



## GRUPO NPN

*Re: MANY diferences!!!.......in my ZENITH DEFY CLASSIC TT*

anybody?......


grupo npn said:


> hi,i´m new in this forum,i´m from mexico,city
> 
> can you se the many diferences in my watch?
> 
> 1- the stars in yellow gold
> 
> 2-the serial number ends with ( -0- ) this ending is only for steel,steel limited edition,steel/gold limited edition..but mine isn´t any of those
> 
> does anybody knows about these diferences?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any
> 
> anybody?:-s


----------



## GRUPO NPN

*Re: MANY diferences!!!.......in my ZENITH DEFY CLASSIC TT*

plase anybody can help me!!!?


grupo npn said:


> anybody?......


----------



## v76

*Re: MANY diferences!!!.......in my ZENITH DEFY CLASSIC TT*



GRUPO NPN said:


> hi,I´m new in this forum,I´m from MEXICO,CITY
> 
> can you se the many diferences in my watch?
> 
> 1- the stars in yellow gold
> 
> 2-the serial number ends with ( -0- ) this ending is only for steel,steel limited edition,steel/gold limited edition..but mine isn´t any of those
> 
> Does anybody knows about these diferences?


The movement looks genuine, so I assume the watch is genuine. The visual fit and finish appear fine as well ... I'm no expert though, so it is hard to say. Not sure about the serial number, don't know much about the newer models.


----------



## GRUPO NPN

*Re: MANY diferences!!!.......in my ZENITH DEFY CLASSIC TT*

The models defy classic open discontinued?


GRUPO NPN said:


> hi,I´m new in this forum,I´m from MEXICO,CITY
> 
> can you se the many diferences in my watch?
> 
> 1- the stars in yellow gold
> 
> 2-the serial number ends with ( -0- ) this ending is only for steel,steel limited edition,steel/gold limited edition..but mine isn´t any of those
> 
> Does anybody knows about these diferences?


----------



## v76

*Re: MANY diferences!!!.......in my ZENITH DEFY CLASSIC TT*

Yeah, it is discontinued.


----------



## GRUPO NPN

*Re: MANY diferences!!!.......in my ZENITH DEFY CLASSIC TT*

then my watch is very rare or unique?:-!


v76 said:


> Yeah, it is discontinued.


----------



## Veritas99

RyanD said:


> What model is this? I don't think I've seen it before.


It looks like a Class T Moonphase (ref. 03.0510/4100/02.C492). It's not on Zenith's site anymore so I assume the model was discontinued.

Link for comparison only:http://www.prestigetime.com/item/Zenith/Class-T-Moonphase-El-Primero/03.0510.4100~02.c492.html


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: MANY diferences!!!.......in my ZENITH DEFY CLASSIC TT*



GRUPO NPN said:


> then my watch is very rare or unique?:-!


It most certainly isn't unique - Zenith haven't been in the business of making unique watches to buyer's specifications for decades (if they ever were). If it was officially limited, it would have somthing like 194/250 i.e. the 194th watch out of 250 or something like that on the back. To me, it looks like it's just one of the Defys of the latter days of Nataf and one that was axed when the new CEO, Dufour, decided to reduce the number of references by quite a lot. I.e. one that was never made for very long and in may pieces, but not so rare that it is tremendously valuable. At least not for many years to come - if it ever will be.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## capdek

Here's my Port Royal V


----------



## MHe225

Hartmut Richter said:


> Your _*second *_135?! Disgustingly extravagant!! And people like me have to go without.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


My sentiment exactly .... likewise, I'm totally grossed out by the fact that funny man Mr. J. Leno has *8* (yes, that is eight) Vincent Black Shadow motorcycles in his collection. That's not funny at all, Mr. Leno, especially since I have *0* (as in zero, none) in my garage. At ~$80K for one in a really nice condition, I will never own one.

Wished I could turn back time and start collecting motorbikes and watches many, many years ago. My coworker who convinced me to splurge and buy my first nice watch (Fortis Pilot Pro) also brought Zenith watches to my attention. It was too soon after my Fortis and I didn't get one at a price level that's roughly 1/4 of the current pricing .....

Must say that I dig the _Striking 10th_ |>

RonB


----------



## georges zaslavsky

very nice watches everyone


----------



## el capitan

I also joint the family with an vintage model. Sadly the crown isn’t original. 
I’m thinking about given it a full service by Zenith maybe they can even replace the crown. 
Question: Are there things I should rather/better be let unchanged??

Pease feel free to give feedback


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Holy smoke! A Cal. 71?! That is one of my grail watches.....

Things better left unchanged? Some would say: the dial - but yours seems quite good enough anyway. Perhaps the movement - send the old one to me and I'll deal with it.....!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Gombrich

That is a really nice "Captain". Looks in great condition too and with the original buckle.

Dave


----------



## tkoselke

This is my Zenith. I really have never been an aficionado of watches. I purchased this in Italy in 1991. I chose it because of the looks and it is very thin. It has always kept perfect time and given me trouble free service. I wear it frequently.


----------



## el capitan

Hartmut Richter said:


> Holy smoke! A Cal. 71?! That is one of my grail watches.....
> 
> Things better left unchanged? Some would say: the dial - but yours seems quite good enough anyway. Perhaps the movement - send the old one to me and I'll deal with it.....!!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


There is nothing wrong with the movement, it keeps time perfect. I was thinking about not only replacing the crown but the hands as well. #
And yes it's an original strap and buckle.


----------



## hoipolloi

This style looks better, hope you can find one.


----------



## el capitan

hoipolloi said:


> This style looks better, hope you can find one.


Those certainly look much better. Really hope that i can find one. thanks for the sugestion.


----------



## cmoy

My one and only, cal 12-4. According to Zenith it was manufactured in June 29, 1939.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Ah! - the caseless watch emerges again!

Thanks for the picture.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## cmoy

Thanks Hartmut!  I need more Zenith's so I can post more 



Hartmut Richter said:


> Ah! - the caseless watch emerges again!
> 
> Thanks for the picture.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


----------



## LouS

Hartmut Richter said:


> Ah! - the caseless watch emerges again!
> 
> Thanks for the picture.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


What does that mean? When did it emerge the first time?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

LouS said:


> What does that mean? When did it emerge the first time?


It was posted on this forum some time ago when cmoy first got it. As for "caseless", I think the pictures speak for themselves.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Gombrich

I've always had a soft spot for Defys in most of their various case/dial styles. I just re-discovered this late '70s one lurking in the watch box.










Dave


----------



## el capitan

Here is an other oldie "Hammerautomatic - calibre 133.8" 
I especially like the hidden crown and the vintage look of the dial.

Ps. Those who see the edits and think WTH = he doing...:-s FYI that's a long story.
too go short I'm not skilled with removing a post.:-!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

No problem - all contentless posts wiped.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## el capitan

Thanks fot that Hartmut.


----------



## Zenith

Heres mine, sorry about the crappy photo, its from my iphone..


----------



## patryn33

forgive my crappy pics taken on my Nokia N95


----------



## mickmo92

About a month ago I bought my first Zenith... I'm still busy finishing it, because it had a lot water damage. I've cleaned and repaired the movement already and now I am waiting to receive the case with a new glass in it. I don't know what the previous owner did to the watch, but this is what the watch looked like <|:
























































As you can see it was in pretty bad state! :roll:
Luckily I'm restoring this watch in its old glory


----------



## LouS

Welcome!

Wow, that's not a small job.
I'm eager to see how it turns out....


----------



## georges zaslavsky

good luck on the restoration


----------



## s21519

I just purchased my first Zenith timepiece, and would be grateful for the forum's collective expertise on identifying the model and year. As best I can guess, it dates to sometime around WWI.

The movement is numbered 2044924 if that provides any clues. Also, it looks like the case is hallmarked with an upper-case letter 'P' or 'R'. (I'm guessing this follows the Swiss system for silver hallmarks, but my efforts on Google haven't yielded any online references to the time period in question.)

Thanks for any guidance you can offer,
Russ


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I'm sorry but I for one (and probably others) can't see the pictures. Please repost - and remember that they should be a maximum of 190K in size. All I can do at present is confirm that the watch is from the end of WWI or just after.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

One of my favourite Zenith's is the Zenith Prime.










Normally I prefer vintage watches (at least 30 years old), but the classic design, and the fact that it is hand wound, could confuse one into believing that it really is a watch from the 1960's...

It actually first appeared in the Zenith 1996 catalog.










Note that it's sister watch, with silver dial, has markers on the hours (instead of the luminous numerals).

The watch was later restyled and renamed as the 'El Primero HW', I believe after the year 2000.

At the moment it is not in production any more, which is a pity.

Surely one of the best handwound chronographs ever made.

I got mine second hand, and it still keeps excellent time : in five days I couldn't notice a second of deviation ! 36000 bph of course. Power reserve of 55 hours!










Hand wound watches have some advantages IMHO : slimmer movement allows a more elegant case; the mechanism is less complicated and will cause less problems; therefore it is more reliable than an automatic watch and easier for maintenance as well. The main disadvantage seems to be that the crown gets worn.














































I like the silver lining of the subdials.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Goodness me! Now _that_ is a *very* strange movement in a Zenith!! It certainly is not one of the movements made around that time - those look similar but they have the centre wheel held by the mainspring bridge, not the geartrain bridge. It is far more similar to the Zenith movements made up to around 1905. As such, I suspect that the watch was made towards the end of WWI using one of old stock of movements. Uncommon, but not unknown - the greatest discrepancy by Zenith I ever saw is a pocket watch movement from ca. 1917 cased into a large wrist watch in 1936.

The movement looks very similar to the old Zenith Cal. 19'''-277 B sav. but that is rather too large for your watch (40+mm). There is also the Cal. 12'''-109b (or 12'''-108b) with ca. 27mm which fits rather better but the calibre lists show this as being a lepine movement with the bridge layout being the mirror image of yours. I suspect that the savonette version (which yours is) has the bridges the other way round.

The only problem with all this is that those movements were crown wound but pin set. Is yours crown wound and set? If so, it would either be an adapted older movement with full keyless works installed or it must be a bridge adaptation of one of the newer movements. Whichever it is, it is probably one of the rarer Zeniths. And in such good condition too - definitely worth holding on to!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## RyanD

I really like those Primes. They look so much better than the cropped numbers on the HW models.


----------



## s21519

Hartmut Richter said:


> Goodness me! Now _that_ is a *very* strange movement in a Zenith!! It certainly is not one of the movements made around that time - those look similar but they have the centre wheel held by the mainspring bridge, not the geartrain bridge. It is far more similar to the Zenith movements made up to around 1905. As such, I suspect that the watch was made towards the end of WWI using one of old stock of movements. Uncommon, but not unknown - the greatest discrepancy by Zenith I ever saw is a pocket watch movement from ca. 1917 cased into a large wrist watch in 1936.
> 
> The movement looks very similar to the old Zenith Cal. 19'''-277 B sav. but that is rather too large for your watch (40+mm). There is also the Cal. 12'''-109b (or 12'''-108b) with ca. 27mm which fits rather better but the calibre lists show this as being a lepine movement with the bridge layout being the mirror image of yours. I suspect that the savonette version (which yours is) has the bridges the other way round.
> 
> The only problem with all this is that those movements were crown wound but pin set. Is yours crown wound and set? If so, it would either be an adapted older movement with full keyless works installed or it must be a bridge adaptation of one of the newer movements. Whichever it is, it is probably one of the rarer Zeniths. And in such good condition too - definitely worth holding on to!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks for the insights Hartmut. It sounds like this piece may have quite the unconventional and interesting history.

I bought the watch last Sunday via an eBay auction from a UK seller, and won it at a pretty reasonable price (about 20% of what a similar vintage Rolex goes for). I'm still awaiting its arrival in the post. I'll admit to knowing almost nothing about what I was buying except that it was said to be keeping good time, and looked to be in very good original condition (and I do intend on wearing it from time to time).

I think I'll send an email to Zenith in case they can shed some further light on the origins of this watch.

Will let you know what I find out.
Russ


----------



## sempervivens

I read somewhere on this forum that 
"cal 420 ("Prime") [was] produced 1993-2002, 16100 total."

Could somebody confirm and/or expand on that ?

Somewhere else I had read that it first appeared in the Zenith catalog in 1996.

And what are the production numbers and dates for Zenith El Primero HW ?

thanks


----------



## quoll

I had a nice 9ct vintage Cal. 40T Zenith for ages, until someone made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I miss it..










I also missed owning a Zenith. Recently fixed with this one - a Defy Classic Aero Chronograph and the first El Primero I have owned. Very different to the Zenith of old, but I am very impressed with this one and the build quality is second to none:




























The Defy range is no more, but the Rainbow Flyback takes a lot from this model. That is not a Zenith strap, BTW. It came on a Zenith leather which is tucked away in the box.


----------



## ccubed

Sorry this is late. SOme of those vintage models are incredible. It makes me want them all. I scanned all the pics but didn't see my particular Zenith. So here it is.


----------



## JAGDOE

New to this site. Here is my Class Elite:


----------



## D N Ravenna

JAGDOE said:


> New to this site. Here is my Class Elite:


Pretty sweet! I wish I had gotten the one with the power reserve.

Sigh...

Dan


----------



## Gombrich

This thread has fallen off the radar recently and as it's always a pleasure to see what Zeniths are out there I thought I'd revive it with a pic of my two-tone de Luca just back from service.










Dave


----------



## Andy B

Here's my Autosport from the mid 70's.


----------



## Frenchyled

My Zenith Chronomaster El primero PDL ...


----------



## RyanD

Frenchyled said:


> My Zenith Chronomaster El primero PDL ...


That's a great shot! It really shows off the details in the dial. That model is at the top of my list. :-!


----------



## Gombrich

I was lining up the silver dial Chronomaster as my next purchase but after seeng your photos I am swayed towards the black dial.

Dave


----------



## Rickr23

Very nice. Do you have pic, head-on to get a better sense of the dial?


----------



## Rickr23

Great pic of a gorgeous watch!


----------



## Frenchyled

Thanks so much guys :thanks
My baby live with me since 2001 :-! I just changed leather strap original brown by a black croco one 
Some other shot as required


----------



## Rickr23

Thanks for the additional pics. can't get enough of that watch.


----------



## Barge

*Hello*

Here is mine.


----------



## patokaa

So here is my Zenith from about 1970, not in very nice condition at the moment (techinally perfect), but I will get it serviced and so on. Anyways, the picture:










I may want to get an original leather bracelet for this at some point, but I do like it very much like this too. Not a very expensive one, but god it's still so accurate. I haven't bought this, I got it from my father when he died and he did buy this when it was new.


----------



## mickmo92

A little while ago I posted a reply in which I showed a Zenith watch from 1973 which was in bad shape, it looked like this:


































I've spent a lot of time on the watch and managed to get the parts I needed. Now the watch is done and it looks like this:










































Quite a change isn't it?

Kindly regards,

Mick


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Great stuff! Now you just need to get the dial done!:-!

Seriously, there is a lot of debate going on about redials: Yes/No. In that particular case, I would hardly think twice about it. Your choice, though. Just make sure it isn't redone in black!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Gombrich

Nice job Mick. That must have take an hour or thirty.

Now just the dial to do and it'll be complete. I'm sure Zenith will have these dials in stock but I don't know how you would get hold of one without them dinging you for the cost of a full service and refurb. 

Dave


----------



## wwiibuff

My lone Zenith, SS/18K rainbow


----------



## budubub




----------



## Desotti

Here's my Grail:










Cheers!


----------



## v76

Desotti said:


> Here's my Grail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Beautiful watch, congratulations!


----------



## John Chris

AWESOME!!!

Chris


----------



## tm223




----------



## EveNaive

The one and only


----------



## LouS

budubub said:


>





Desotti said:


> Here's my Grail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!





tm223 said:


>





EveNaive said:


> The one and only


They are coming in fast and furious now! This thread is almost too much to take:-!:-!:-!:-! Beautiful, gents! I feel a bank withdrawal coming on....


----------



## tm223




----------



## v76

What do the Zenith aficionados think of the date move from 4:30 to 6, the increase in case size and bringing the hour subdial to the foreground on the 36,000 vph models? Would it be better to move the date to the '12' position like the old Movado Datrons, keep it at '6' or bring it back to 4:30?

I'd love to see the movement updated with a vertical clutch and seconds hack, would be sweet features to have. Is it even possible with the current movement, or a complete movement reworking called for?

I wish they'd go back to 36-38mm case sizes for the Elites and 38-40mm for the El Primeros. It would also be nice to see two sizes available for each of the Elite and El Primero models (male).


----------



## kafvyn

zenith elite 681 ultra thin


----------



## kafvyn

would like to see the new vintage 1965 wristshot! anyone?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I definitely think that the 6:00 position for the date is rather un-"El Primero"ish and therefore don't really like it too much. As for the vertical clutch, this would be a definite improvement but again, would detract from the EP heritage. The movement was simply not designed like that and it was designed in an era where vertical clutch chronos were extremely uncommon (and practically remained so until 2000 when almost all chronos developed thereafter had this feature). I am not sure of the benefits of having it since the accuracy is still limited by the reaction time of the watch operator. About the only real advantage is that you can leave the chrono running all the time - but when you have a permanent second hand, who would want to?! The hack feature might be nice, though.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Rickr23

I don't like the date at 6, I prefer it 4:30, more traditional for an EP and a better place overall. At 6, it "lifts" the subdials, makes them look higher. And for some reason when I see a number at 6, I actually expect it to say "6".


----------



## patokaa

And here is my Zenith inside.


----------



## tkoselke




----------



## Pete7874




----------



## aeroman

*not mine, but must be rare pilot zenith watch*

......................


----------



## Hans61

*Re: not mine, but must be rare pilot zenith watch*

According to movement-number the watch was built about 1911.
I fear, that time there existed no Luftwaffe.
This watch surely came as a pocketwatch to the world and lived many years as a pocketwatch, before it was converted to a wristwatch.
Apart from this a nice watch.


----------



## LouS

*Re: not mine, but must be rare pilot zenith watch*



aeroman said:


> ......................


Good thing it's not yours because it's as fake as they come - a frankenized pocket watch. I'd like to see what happens when the wearer tries to dorsiflex his wrist.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: not mine, but must be rare pilot zenith watch*

Looking at the gold hue on the geartrain bridge vs. the other bridges as well as the serial number vs. the lettering style of "Zenith" on the movement, I even doubt that the whole thing started as *one* pocket watch! Looks like a _mariage _to me.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## aeroman

*Re: not mine, but must be rare pilot zenith watch*

you are right, it is home made "pilot watch", I see it on ebay

SWISS SILVER WATCH ZENITHs LACO LUFTWAFFE OFFICERS WW2 - eBay (item 140495016222 end time Jan-07-11 13:27:16 PST)


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: not mine, but must be rare pilot zenith watch*

The entire page is made up to decoy people away from the watch. All the discussion on the Luftwaffe, and so little on the fact that the watch is a fake. Hopefully no one falls for it!

Dan


----------



## Hans61

*Re: not mine, but must be rare pilot zenith watch*

One of my few newer watches.


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: not mine, but must be rare pilot zenith watch*



Hans61 said:


> One of my few newer watches.
> 
> View attachment 372102
> View attachment 372103


I have always loved the hands on this one. Thanks for posting it!
Dan


----------



## Hans61

Hi Dan and the other ETs.
Ref 30.0125.650
The watch measures 37 mm und I do not want a single mm more.
I think it's my biggest watch.


----------



## henri

kafvyn said:


> would like to see the new vintage 1965 wristshot! anyone?


It's from a quick shot with my iPhone but is this the vintage you were looking for?


----------



## daniel_hk

This is my current collection:


----------



## mickmo92

daniel_hk said:


> This is my current collection:


Awsome!  I especially like the 1/10th of a second. :-!

Kindly regards,

Mick Mooren


----------



## daniel_hk

Thanks Mick. Yes, 10th Striking is really lovely, but little-bit too big for my wrist.


----------



## mickmo92

daniel_hk said:


> Thanks Mick. Yes, 10th Striking is really lovely, but little-bit too big for my wrist.


That's a shame! Though I bet that just having a good look at it is already very satisfying for you :-! And another advantage of it is that you're unlikely to damage the watch :-d

Kindly regards,

Mick Mooren


----------



## nikola0406

Mine says hi


----------



## rahulknahar

wwiibuff said:


> My lone Zenith, SS/18K rainbow


stunning watch!


----------



## jayeff

Bought my first two Zeniths yesterday. And already loving them


----------



## LouS

jayeff said:


> Bought my first two Zeniths yesterday. And already loving them


I can't fault your selection - both excellent, excellent choices, and different enough that you will get plenty of wear out of both. And you've got the wrists to sport the 42mm well. But, tell me, did you hit the lotto or is someone offering a two-for-one sale?;-) If the latter, please share!


----------



## Rickr23

Not just one but two great watches. What a wonderful day! Congrats.


----------



## Veritas99

Congrats on the two new Zeniths!!!!


----------



## aeroman

I love them



jayeff said:


> Bought my first two Zeniths yesterday. And already loving them


----------



## jayeff

Thanks guys! No sale, unfortunately. Had to sell a couple of my Rolexes to afford these two


----------



## Donut




----------



## sempervivens

Donut said:


>


nice display.

are all these your watches and the display stand as well ?


----------



## Donut

sempervivens said:


> nice display.
> 
> are all these your watches and the display stand as well ?


Thanks, and yes.


----------



## v76

I never tire of looking at those beauties, Rob


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: not mine, but must be rare pilot zenith watch*

Nice shots there. Thanks for sharing!!!

Dan


----------



## Veritas99

I just picked up a couple of the Zenith Collection books, but I don't know why I bothered with Rob basically posting photos of all the cool models on here. :-d


----------



## Docpm

made error


----------



## milanzmaj

my love


----------



## UDDwaine

My first (and only) Zenith - at least so far...


----------



## Tunneller

Vintage 1970's for me.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Nice Defy Tunneller.
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## gt.bay

Here are mines, cheers from Italy!!!
Zenith "De Luca" 02.2310.400
















Zenith sporto 126-6
















Zenith 40-T


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watches! That looks lile a Cal. 40T there - but why is there something looking like the serial number rather than the calibre designation under the balance?! Or is it my failing eyesight?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Gombrich

Hartmut Richter said:


> Nice watches! That looks lile a Cal. 40T there - but why is there something looking like the serial number rather than the calibre designation under the balance?! Or is it my failing eyesight?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


It's a quirk of the 40T Hartmut. There is both a serial number and cal designation under the balance.










Dave


----------



## Hartmut Richter

By God - that one looks as if it came out of the factory yesterday!! What a watch! You'd need a Cal. 135 to beat that.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Hartmut Richter said:


> By God - that one looks as if it came out of the factory yesterday!! What a watch! You'd need a Cal. 135 to beat that.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


You aren't kidding at that. I can't discern any marks on the screw heads that would denote it has been ever serviced!

But an excellent pic indeed!

Dan


----------



## Gombrich

Hartmut Richter said:


> By God - that one looks as if it came out of the factory yesterday!! What a watch! You'd need a Cal. 135 to beat that.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks. The outside isn't too bad either.










Dave


----------



## D N Ravenna

Very sweet!
Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

And with an "observatory" Cal 40T inscription on the dal too.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ezinternet

Feeling a bit "blue" ... I mean, here are some recent additions to the collection, on a blue theme.

Apologies to those without a copy of Rossler's book handy, but the red-rimmed rectangular watch is similar to one in the book top of page 187, dated 1976. It has a dial with an amazing texture, and it houses a cal. 2572 movement. I don't know the reference number.

The square case is similar, but not exactly, to a steel case one on page 184. It has the same slab-sided, carved-from-a-block sort of look. It has a 2562 movement. Again, no idea of a reference number.

It also has the somewhat unusual date-at-6 feature.


----------



## mickmo92

Great watch! Really nice and timeless design!


----------



## Veritas99

ezinternet said:


> Feeling a bit "blue" ... I mean, here are some recent additions to the collection, on a blue theme.
> 
> Apologies to those without a copy of Rossler's book handy, but the red-rimmed rectangular watch is similar to one in the book top of page 187, dated 1976. It has a dial with an amazing texture, and it houses a cal. 2572 movement. I don't know the reference number.
> 
> The square case is similar, but not exactly, to a steel case one on page 184. It has the same slab-sided, carved-from-a-block sort of look. It has a 2562 movement. Again, no idea of a reference number.
> 
> It also has the somewhat unusual date-at-6 feature.


Really like those 60s/70s Zeniths with the Marvel movements (25X2).

In fact, I'm finally wearing a recent acquisition (hard to source a long 19mm strap)...a 1968 Zenith Captain Chronometre with 2542 PC "Chronometer" movement.


----------



## Veritas99

Of course I meant Martel...


----------



## sempervivens

Veritas99 said:


> Of course I meant Martel...


I think you meant Marvel-lous - which it is b-)


----------



## sempervivens

ezinternet said:


> Feeling a bit "blue" ... I mean, here are some recent additions to the collection, on a blue theme.
> 
> Apologies to those without a copy of Rossler's book handy, but the red-rimmed rectangular watch is similar to one in the book top of page 187, dated 1976. It has a dial with an amazing texture, and it houses a cal. 2572 movement. I don't know the reference number.
> 
> The square case is similar, but not exactly, to a steel case one on page 184. It has the same slab-sided, carved-from-a-block sort of look. It has a 2562 movement. Again, no idea of a reference number.
> 
> It also has the somewhat unusual date-at-6 feature.
> 
> View attachment 488238


lovely...


----------



## jermyzy

My Zenith duo


----------



## LouS

Veritas99 said:


> Really like those 60s/70s Zeniths with the Marvel movements (25X2).
> 
> In fact, I'm finally wearing a recent acquisition (hard to source a long 19mm strap)...a 1968 Zenith Captain Chronometre with 2542 PC "Chronometer" movement.


Nice snag, Mike. Every Zenith enthusiast needs a turtle-case Captain. Oh, and remind me never to arm-wrestle you - long 19mm strap...sheesh!


----------



## Neilo

The only Quartz in my collection :roll:
Got it as a present in the 80s not sure what model it is?


----------



## sempervivens

Neilo said:


> The only Quartz in my collection :roll:
> Got it as a present in the 80s not sure what model it is?
> View attachment 490411


doesn't it have a model code on the back ?


----------



## Wizard1967

Hi everyone,

here's my El Primero HW. Maybe a non-sense for purists but a very smooth, accurate and thin watch for a chronograph.;-)


----------



## hanz079

I have the same one but in cream dial....
Excellent piece of work!


----------



## Neilo

sempervivens said:


> doesn't it have a model code on the back ?


Yes it has 01.0500.460 on the back but cannot find any info on it

cheers


----------



## sempervivens

Neilo said:


> Yes it has 01.0500.460 on the back but cannot find any info on it
> 
> cheers


The watch does not have a separate name, it is a "Zenith quartz" from the 1970s-80s and the model name is that number.

The last part "460" refers to the movement, a Zenith "460", which is probably an ETA 9361.

(Zenith used the same number "460" also for ETA automatic movements, but in your watch it obviously is a quartz).

This would date it to the late '70's (ca. 1978).

It is a nice watch. Is there a reason why you didn't use it?


----------



## Neilo

sempervivens said:


> The watch does not have a separate name, it is a "Zenith quartz" from the 1970s-80s and the model name is that number.
> 
> The last part "460" refers to the movement, a Zenith "460", which is probably an ETA 9361.
> 
> (Zenith used the same number "460" also for ETA automatic movements, but in your watch it obviously is a quartz).
> 
> this would date it to the late '70's (ca. 1978).
> 
> It is a nice watch. Is there a reason why you didn't use it?


Hi thanks for the info, could not find out anything about it.
Yes did wear watch for a a while, it wasn't new when my sister gave me it early 80s(I think an ex boyfriends)
Left in a draw as I moved away then got it back about 10 years ago, the glass(plastic i think) was scratched so i got it sent to zenith for new one and strap changed etc then been back in a draw since. now going to thin down my watches so got another new battery last week and hoping to sell to a good home.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## ezinternet

Very elegant, Sergio65!


----------



## D N Ravenna

Good shot Sergio!
Dan


----------



## Frenchyled




----------



## Howard35




----------



## TDF




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Ah, that's nice! The red tip to the seconds hand adds just a touch of colour and makes it more interesting. Without it, the watch would probably be a little drab.

Is that the "Zenith Class Elite Central Seconds" in your watch list? I thought it is the new Zenith Captain! That watch (or more specifically: the related Captain Grande Date Moonphase) didn't get too good a write up in "Chronos", partly because they complained that on the hour, both hands are on the markers and it is difficult to distinguish hands and markers. So, you can't tell whether it's e.g. 13:50 or 10:10. Do you find that?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## lotus089

I promise I'll improve my photo taking skills..........


----------



## adawn

My 1st Zenith , sorry for the bad shots.


----------



## D N Ravenna

That's really nice! Thanks for sharing!
Dan


----------



## RMC_SS_LDO

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 494380


If I was in a position to purchase another watch (at any price) right now, THAT would be it!
Not sure why specifically, but seeing that particular piece makes for a "Shazaam" moment for me! 

Not sure when, but I'll own one...

/r

Allen


----------



## nic10

Hello there, my 1st post with my 1st Zenith. The case and lugs had some scratches which I did not noticed when I bought it. Maybe it was mishandled by the dealer, I wrote in to LVMH and Jean-Frederic Dufour, they sent me a new case with a new serial # and had it replaced. I'm happy now. Hopefully it will be worth a lot more 50 years from now.

_Dear Mr. Tan,_
_I have read your letter with the highest concerns and, first of all, I would like to thank for your time. I have been travelling the past weeks and thus I have not been able to answer you as soon as I would have liked too._
_I sincerely thank you for your interest in our Brand; I completely understand your situation and your disappointment, be sure that I will do everything to restore your confidence and your trust._
_I recently spoke with our service centre in Singapore and I am pleased to know that we have finally found out a satisfying solution for your watch._
_I obviously apologize for the inconvenience you encountered with your ZENITH ChronoMaster Open and I am convinced that you will soon enjoy wearing it._
_Our Brand is lucky to count you as a faithful Client and I truly hope that we have been able to address your concerns._
_Best regards,

Jean-Frédéric Dufour_


----------



## nic10

adawn said:


> My 1st Zenith , sorry for the bad shots.
> View attachment 523043


I like the red inner lining on the strap, it reminds me of Christian Louboutin shoes.


----------



## milanzmaj

*my beloved* :


----------



## CitizenM

Donut said:


> Thanks, and yes.


Uh wow my collection just got its ass handed to it. I can't even see these watches in either of the states I live in in a store, much less own one.


----------



## Rickr23

Awesome, a Red Primero! Finally they make the dial color wheel match the dial. Congratulations, a gorgeous watch.


----------



## acess

Here's my El Primero Class 4...


----------



## vbomega

*El Primero Captain*

Here is my recently acquired El Primero Captain...


----------



## hilly10

There are some beautiful Zeniths on here guys. Wear in good health. Here is my offering


----------



## Time Exposure

acess said:


> Here's my El Primero Class 4...


I love it! It would look really sharp with a tuxedo. I was contemplating the recent example on the 'bay, but I already have it's cousin...













BTW, if that was you who won the auction, congrats on a fine watch at a very reasonable price. The square Class 4 is one of my favorites for fit/comfort and style, although it takes more than a glance to read the chrono.

I go back and forth between wanting each dial variation, or buying something totally different.


----------



## Rickr23

*Re: El Primero Captain*

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Ridly

Nice!!! Im getting the exact same watch. Should be here in a week. How do you like the face color? Happy with it? I have only seen the black face one in real life and liked it a lot but I already have a black face.


----------



## Ridly

Just got it a few days ago. Love it!


----------



## Time Exposure

Ridly said:


> Nice!!! Im getting the exact same watch. Should be here in a week. How do you like the face color? Happy with it? I have only seen the black face one in real life and liked it a lot but I already have a black face.


I have three Zeniths and it is the only one I'm certain I will keep. The dial absolutely pops. With a blue article of clothing (common in many wardrobes), it pairs nicer than any other watch I own. It gets noticed by people who otherwise wouldn't say anything about my watches.

I haven't tried wearing it with non-blue colors. I think it's only weakness is that the color is so bold, it would look out of place with non-matching colors. But maybe that's just me and maybe it actually looks great with grey or tan or brown. But I have other watches for those.


----------



## Stigmata

My humble Zenith.
The hands look abit stubby and not pointed which is different to models similar. So im wondering if anyone can tell me more about it?
Ive had it for 12 years. 
I went in to buy a IWC.. bought the IWC and the guy talked me into the Zenith as well.
I must admit i love it a real gentleman's old worlde watch.
S


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks like a nice watch. Style is rather 1950s - which could mean one of quite a range of movements (Cals. 106, 126, 40 or even a 135). Do you know what's inside?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## NorthViking

Not a pic, but a little video..


----------



## D N Ravenna

Nice video! Not sure about the music though. ;-)

But thanks for posting it!

Dan


----------



## NorthViking

D N Ravenna said:


> Nice video! Not sure about the music though. ;-)
> 
> But thanks for posting it!
> 
> Dan


Thanks. I figured someone would comment on the music but it was the only music I had whilst editing it


----------



## revo1059

My blue Defy


----------



## phatotto




----------



## D N Ravenna

Very nice watches revo1059 and phatotto and thanks for posting! I hope you wear them in good health. And as always, don't forget to post more pics!

;-)

Dan


----------



## ymfd181

Here is my vintage zenith pocket watch that I converted to a wrist watch..

Dates from WW1 era.. Original dial was injured but I guess this adds character.. Have been resisting to do a reconditioning of it..

What ya guys think?


----------



## sergio65

it is certainly a nice historical piece ... not a fan of the conversion to wrist watch

also not that I want to be offensive, but it looks your camera (or the picture) also dates back from WW1 era ...


----------



## sempervivens

It is your watch, so you can do as you like with it, though it is also understandable that some of us will consider it a pity that the original watch has been changed into something else. It looks good though, the dial and hands are very nice.


----------



## ymfd181

Thanks for the comments guys.. Yea I so do need a better camera for sure.. For some reason I have gone on this pocket watch conversion craze. Did that for a couple of others as well. I guess cos its because of the trend now to wear bigger stuff and most vintages seldom go past 37mm..


----------



## sergio65

Chronomaster Open T today


----------



## Rose

I bought a lovely old gentleman's recently. It still has its original Zenith buckle and strap.
I'd very much like to post a picture of it here as I'd like to know if anybody could help me date it.
Unfortunately I'm having difficulty uploading pictures from my pc.... is it a newbie restriction (this is my first post) ?
Thank you


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the forum. No, I don't think it's a newbie restriction - but there is a size restriction on piccies. 190K is the limit as far as I know. Downsize the picture without too much loss of resolution and try again. If you still can't manage, drop me a line.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sergio65

Rose said:


> I bought a lovely old gentleman's recently. It still has its original Zenith buckle and strap.
> I'd very much like to post a picture of it here as I'd like to know if anybody could help me date it.
> Unfortunately I'm having difficulty uploading pictures from my pc.... is it a newbie restriction (this is my first post) ?
> Thank you


Hello??
Try a URL link from a site like Flickr ... there are many other alternatives.

Cheers,
Serge


----------



## Rose

I bought a lovely old gentleman's Zenith with its original buckle and strap.
It keeps incredible time for an automatic eventhough it obviously hasn't been cared for in many years.
It looks very much like a simple 1948 model, and yet it can't possibly be, as it's an automatic.
I'd like to know if anybody could help me date it ?

Thank you


----------



## sempervivens

a serial number will help date it; the watch should have two serial numbers, one on the back and one on the movement.
The watch probably dates to the '60's.
Congratulations and enjoy your watch


----------



## RMC_SS_LDO

sergio65 said:


> Chronomaster Open T today


Sergio,

I have to say that is hands-down my favorite, just unsure of the proper case size for me personally. Just curious which size is that?

v/r

Allen


----------



## Rickr23

The ChronoMaster T: 40mm


----------



## Ducati888sp4

My first post, here are my two Zeniths... EP Captain Chronograph and EP Pilot which were bought over the last year to replace my small collection which was stolen.


----------



## Rickr23

Nice duo, congratulations, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Very nice. Thanks for sharing!

Dan


----------



## MBroadus

v76 said:


> A couple of wrist shots -


Amazing!!! Would love to have one for myself!!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## D N Ravenna

Sergio, that is not a Zenith strap is it? I have a similar one on my Broad Arrow and was just curious!

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## sergio65

Dan,

Indeed, the stock Zenith strap is a classic black croc.. not great ... I find the watch too austere with it.

I have also always wanted to do this ... but the only shop I found able to make it asked 400 € for the strap. Too much ... I think.









The structure of the dark brown Rivetta - which costs 50 EUR - (Hirsch made) - as on the previous pics - gives depth to the beautiful dial with the silver/grey edges and the white guilloche central section.

It also matches to overall tone of the visible part of the movement in the opening.

I love that watch! and the size (T model : 40mm) is just perfect for me.


----------



## D N Ravenna

That's right, it is a Hirsch strap. I really like it, especially in a setting where the white stitching looks great.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Ploprof928

Vintage Zenith Pilot-Chrono








Best regards, Frank


----------



## sempervivens

Ploprof928 said:


> Vintage Zenith Pilot-Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards, Frank


very nice, and is that an original bracelet as well ?


----------



## sergio65

RMC_SS_LDO said:


> Sergio,
> 
> I have to say that is hands-down my favorite, just unsure of the proper case size for me personally. Just curious which size is that?
> 
> v/r
> 
> Allen


this one is a 40mm Open T

The XXT version is 45 mm, too big for me.


----------



## Ploprof928

Many thanxs, the bracelet is from Expandro and the same like Zenith Sub Sea-bracelet. I don´t like the pilot-bracelet and this one is the same size, but nicer.








Best regards, Frank


----------



## sempervivens

Ploprof928 said:


> Many thanxs, the bracelet is from Expandro and the same like Zenith Sub Sea-bracelet. I don´t like the pilot-bracelet and this one is the same size, but nicer.
> 
> Best regards, Frank


Very nice. Where can one get such a bracelet ? It looks a lot like the original G. F. bracelet, used by Zenith around 1969.


----------



## Ploprof928

I bought this bracelet a long time ago on Ebay. I saw the same bracelet on an old 70th Dugena-Digital Automatic and they bought, I know sure, the bracelet by Expandro. There are no marks and it, can be, that your are right with G.F.


----------



## EZM1

Here is Bumper I received just recently and a Zenith DH which now belongs to my niece. Was given to her on her 16th birthday.


----------



## ymfd181

here is a more updated pic of the zenith pocket watch


----------



## 29dryden29

Here is my newest watch in my collection just picked it up today. Anyone have any idea of a value on this thing my home isnurance is going to want to know as I have a ryder on my policy to cover my watches. Also any idea how old this is I was told that the guy I go it from figured it was 8 to 10 years old.


----------



## Bonibagongh

Here is my Zenith Chronomaster , full calendar , moon phase


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## D N Ravenna

29dryden29 said:


> Here is my newest watch in my collection just picked it up today. Anyone have any idea of a value on this thing my home isnurance is going to want to know as I have a ryder on my policy to cover my watches. Also any idea how old this is I was told that the guy I go it from figured it was 8 to 10 years old.


Sorry, forum rules are that we do not provide valuations. If you really need such, you should contact someone local and pay for that appraisal.

Dan


----------



## macleod1979

Gorgeous! I want!

-J


----------



## 29dryden29

D N Ravenna said:


> Sorry, forum rules are that we do not provide valuations. If you really need such, you should contact someone local and pay for that appraisal.
> 
> Dan


Ok thanks Dan our only watchsmith closed up shop last year  I guess it is back to Toronto I go lol.


----------



## Plata

Only have this










Cheers


----------



## D N Ravenna

That's good looking!

Dan


----------



## gippo

My little star :-d


----------



## D N Ravenna

And a nice star she is! Thanks for posting!
Dan


----------



## SHady

My new (NOS) Zenith El Primero Chronometre.


----------



## mdatta

42 years ago my dad made it to Geneva and bought a Zenith...it is his daily watch and with only one repair stop ($50) it still works perfectly. This year it was my turn to continue the family tradition. Introducing my Captain chronograph.


----------



## sergio65

Chronomaster Open on Hornback Alligator ABP strap


----------



## ciaca

The first









The last









Regards


----------



## sergio65




----------



## dirtvictim

Recent find a sweet 30's zenith trench with a fantastic 12-4 15j movement in an acier inoxydable staybrite case, cool pinned trench lugs. this was a simple cleanup lube and done, running great and looking good with a well aged dial and as found vintage military type band.


----------



## D N Ravenna

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 731496


Nice mood lighting!



Dan


----------



## RogerP

Terrific pics guys - this is really quite a treat.

Roger


----------



## LambChopFamily

My new acquired Stratos. Love it!!:-!


----------



## BlondeNV

tvb-)


----------



## wilksy27

formerly my grandfather's watch. Needs a bit of work but keeping time very nicely.


----------



## Mulckqvist

Just happened to find this kind of a Zenith. Anyone know when these were made? It says it´s a Zenith 6600 Automatic.And on the back it reads 213A226.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch. It is from the early to mid 1960s and has a Cal. 2532 PC or 2542 PC inside (the P stands for automatic winding, the C for date). The 25x2 calibres are all related and differ mainly in relation to fine adjustment and beat rate. Here is the Cal. 2542 PC:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 2542PC

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Mulckqvist

Thank You for the information! I have to take the watch to service. Minute hand doesn't move normally.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum and to Watchuseek! And congratulations on that watch - that is certainly one I haven't seen before!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## megane2

My new Stratos Striking Tenth Flyback. Enjoy the photo...


----------



## BenwayFi

Had one in my wrist today;


----------



## omega1234

My first and hopefully not last.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## mahamithra

Nice S58 Dave, here is another great one!


----------



## Mange Eker

Here is a picture of my Zenith Chronometre mov. 2532pc, serial no 5803579, I mailed Zenith for some more info. but unfortunately they don't give out info anymore! I think it's from the mid. -60s.

Is this a Zenith with no model name? I have seen Captains with the same house and movement, but on my watch it doesn't say anything

Its a little worn, but it runs like a chronometer and I love it.


----------



## mahamithra

this is interesting as it is chronometre. I wonder what movement is in it? Have you opened the backto see?
Mahamithra


----------



## Mange Eker

The movement is a 2532 PC 30 jewels, and it also says chronometer on the rotor.

// Mange


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Most Zenith watch lines had the name on the dial. At the same time, most Zenith watches at that time did not belong to a model line! So, yours is probably just a no-name chronometre. The serial number places it to late 1964.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Mange Eker

Thanks for the answer Hartmut.

The reason for asking about "no-name" Zenith, are an old catalogue page i saw posted in a nother thread on this forum showing a Captain with no-name on the dail? I thought that maby they didn't put the name on all watches? even if it belonged to a specific watch line. but it doesn't realy matter I'm just curious.

Another question, are all chronometer's COSC tested?







// Mange Eker


----------



## mahamithra

The watch is a nice timepiece regardless of having/not having a name. I have a Captain DeLuxe (with this name on the dial) with the same movement as yours.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The only way to be sure is to write to Zenith and give them the serial number. If you get a reply (and the hit rate is a little patchy these days), it will be precise. That said, my bet is still on a no-name chronometre.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Mange Eker

Ones again thanks for the answer.

The question was just out of curiosity, and does not realy matters, I love the watch name or no-name.
I contacted Zenith some month ago and got an automatic answer that told me to contact my nearest official Zenith service senter for more info. unfortunately that is located in an other country.

// Mange Eker


----------



## snegri

Hi!,

This is my Movado - Zenith Museum
30 mm case without crow
18K Gold
From 1977 (I believe!)
The movement seems to be a Zenith 2320 or 2310 Cannot tell.

Cheer

Sergio


----------



## D N Ravenna

snegri said:


> Hi!,
> 
> This is my Movado - Zenith Museum
> 30 mm case without crow
> 18K Gold
> From 1977 (I believe!)
> The movement seems to be a Zenith 2320 or 2310 Cannot tell.
> 
> Cheer
> 
> Sergio


Tough one! Looks like you'll need a machine to tell you the beats per minute to determine which movement.

Thanks for sharing!
Dan


----------



## SHady

XL-tronic with "Swisstronic" movement cal. 500

Interesting humming watch


----------



## bhall41

An update shot of my El Primero, taken at work today:


----------



## MMMD

Beautiful! This photo was taken on my way to work yesterday... once again guilty of distracted driving.


----------



## dankocs976

Hi!

This my vintage Zenith Diver A363(x) with Caliber 2542 PC. The bracelet is an original Gay Freres from 1968 second quarter.
Any information about the model?
thank you!
Csaba fom Hungary


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the foeum. That's a nice watch. Rössler shows one (p. 187) with the caption "Unusual diver's watch in steel case, ca. 1975, rotating bezel....250m waterproof". If yours has a Cal. 2542, your date (1968) is closer to the mark. There were also version in orange-red and lime yellow, among others.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nomind

My Zenith Class Reserve de Marche !


----------



## Hector Fdez

This is my newly acquired El Primero Grande Chronomaster circa 2005.

















H


----------



## MODWG

Here's my brand new (today) Charles Vermont Limited Edition El Premero. Bought from Rob at Topper.


----------



## Stonechild

The absolute number 1 in my collection, I love it...


----------



## Veritas99

dankocs976 said:


> Hi!
> 
> This my vintage Zenith Diver A363(x) with Caliber 2542 PC. The bracelet is an original Gay Freres from 1968 second quarter.
> Any information about the model?
> thank you!
> Csaba fom Hungary
> View attachment 821181
> View attachment 821182


Beautiful


----------



## LouS

Freakin gorgeous! How did I miss that when it was posted?


----------



## Donut




----------



## Hartmut Richter

HAH! With only 250 made, I was wondering whether we would see one of those here on this forum. Let us know how accurate it is (mean daily rate, mean deviation from daily rate, maximum deviation from daily rate, positional deviation..... - i.e.: THE WORKS!) - with a top chronometer movement of that size, it should beat practically anything in sight. Congratulations!

One question: what are the tiny pushers/buttons on the left side of the case for?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## luvmyhilux

Mine......


----------



## D N Ravenna

luvmyhilux said:


> Mine......


Nice jewel in the rough. You should get the movement cleaned up before it is too damaged.

Thanks for sharing! But next time, try to get the size of the pictures down a bit. Their current size may challenge some people's computer systems.

Best regards,
Dan


----------



## mahamithra

Lovely piece. I believe this were made in 1973 ish. The same bracelet was used on earlier other pieces. Again in various colours. This particular case and bezel where used on many watches from this time period by other makers. It is known as the 'Dixie case'. I certainly would like to own one of these in blue!

mahamithra


----------



## tigerpac

How did I miss ever posting on here!? Here's mine - one day an El Primero, but for now I'm enjoying:


----------



## Donut

Hartmut Richter said:


> One question: what are the tiny pushers/buttons on the left side of the case for?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Hartmut,

They aren't push buttons...they are screws affixing a little plaque with piece number on.




























Here are a couple more shots for any who care...




























Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Ah, I see! - many thanks for the information. A magnificent piece.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Bubblemunche

Thanks to the effort of a fellow Zenith enthusiast from this forum, I've finally acquired the Open Chronomaster that caught my eye a few years back. Here's my 18.0210.4021/01.c495:


----------



## mahamithra

Here is a bit of a rare one in NOS condition! Only now of two of these


----------



## VRT

Donut said:


>


Hi Donut,

If I wouldn't know you have 8 1/2 inch wrist I would think the watch was 40mm in diameter! It it really as big as Zenith - Swiss Luxury Watches says ("Case Diameter: 57.5 mm")?

It also says "Diameter opening: 47 mm" - what is "Diameter opening"?

Thank you


----------



## bhall41

New old boots for my El Primero - brown for a change:


----------



## SpiritAviation

My Zenith Special 1925


----------



## mahamithra

Here is another version with the thick beveled glass


----------



## Ironwolf

My first zenith.


----------



## marchone

33 pages of beautiful Zeniths and not one Split Second/Rattrapante? I hope to do something about that before long.


----------



## MMMD

My 60's diver (skin-diver?). Perhaps one day it will grace the left wrist of my photo-bombing one-year-old son, seen in the lower right corner.


----------



## Horoticus

New kidz (me and my first Zenith) on the block...


----------



## John Chris

MMMD said:


> My 60's diver (skin-diver?). Perhaps one day it will grace the left wrist of my photo-bombing one-year-old son, seen in the lower right corner.


Give the watch to your boy for a day - if it survives, that's way more impressive than surviving a free-fall from the stratosphere through the sound barrier!!!


----------



## pino67

zenith cal 405


----------



## MMMD

Another 405. This Spaceman just landed at my house yesterday. I'm not sure how this mint condition example fell to me through the cracks of eBay at the price that it did (roughly the 1972 retail price), but I'm not complaining... just gloating ;-) .


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Holy maccaroni! Sounds like a fantastic deal. Looks like I ought to spend more time on fleabay again.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## MMMD

Hartmut Richter said:


> Holy maccaroni! Sounds like a fantastic deal. Looks like I ought to spend more time on fleabay again.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Well, as I look back at 1972 currency conversions, I might have overstated the bargain... it might have been about 3x the original price, or approximately what it would cost to clean and service this watch today... but still a bargain in my estimation.


----------



## sempervivens

I had my eye on that one. Did it come from Southern Italy ? 

In the last minute I saw someone had placed a bid and my inner voice told me to let it go. 

Now I know why... Congratulations !


----------



## MMMD

sempervivens said:


> I had my eye on that one. Did it come from Southern Italy ?
> 
> In the last minute I saw someone had placed a bid and my inner voice told me to let it go.
> 
> Now I know why... Congratulations !


Thanks SV! Yes... from very near the heel of the boot.


----------



## Ruben133

Hi, to post#105 
I think the movement 2044924 from 1915-1916. You can look here serial numbers of Zenith's movements https://sites.google.com/site/zenith...-montre-zenith​


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Good point about the serial number. Although that would mean that the movement, made pre-1905, did not acquire a serial number until 1916. Which is out of keeping with Zenith tradition.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## a_laksmana

Thanks for the info! I just got my striking today! Love it! 
Everyone seems to love the a386 tribute tri color dial Striking 10 limited 1969 pieces (03.2041.4052). But it is expensive for me at 8000+usd. 
Meanwhile people seems to miss the a384 tribute panda color dial Jean Louis Etienne limited 500 pieces (03.2043.4052). And I found one almost half the price of the tri color dial version? I dont think the JLE version is inferior to the tri color version? Same And the JLE is actually rarer! What's your opinion on this?


----------



## mahamithra

Nice s58!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I think that the time has come to close this thread. It has grown somewhat out of proportion and has become very difficult to moderate (you keep having to find the new messages in an ever growing pile of old ones). I am sure it won't be long before a new thread with a similar theme is opened up so we won't miss this one too much.....

Hartmut Richter


----------

